# Michael J. Fox



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

I loved him in every BTTF movie! He is really cute!!! His show spin City isn't as good But after seenig BTTF a few times no other performance can top it. Hated it when In "Mars Attacks!" They killed him.  Right away too. Totally lame of them huh?

He is such a hottie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















 Plus It's Awesome that he can play the guitar. 

I think when they made the movie he was really playing it  but ... What do you think?


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

Do you like Michael J. Fox as much as i do?


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

Ummm I love the movie I have them and I just it's a great movie and will always be a classic.  Espcially the part with Doc...."GREAT SCOTT'S" rotgl  Also I never liked Mars Attack I didn't find it funny and I thought it was just lame..but that is my opinion sorry guys

Cheerio


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

Well he not only hot but he is also such a cutie bututie..rotgl  (Don't ask)


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

See two great minds think alike! Same brainwave overher.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

Oh I know!


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

ROTGL GURL U CRACK ME UP...  rotgl those smily faces our so funny.  ROTGL


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

OH SO THAT'S WHERE MY HEADACHE IS COMING FROM..


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 1, 2001)

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ooooh Michael.....


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

ROTGL MAH HAHAHAH


----------



## H_P_M (Mar 1, 2001)

rotgl.....lmfao oh man oh man oh yah N/P at all, anytime


----------



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

good to see a nice on-topic discussion 

I think MJF is a good actor, the BTTF film series was good, the 1st one especially.

I also think Spin City is brilliant, I haven't seen the season without MJF yet, but I doubt it will be as good...

It's a real shame to see Michael suffer with Parkinsons disease, I don't know much about it, but I know it's not going to be very nice for him..


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

It makes me sad knowing that he's suffering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  He  is such a great actor all I can say is why him??


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

MJ Fox... wishin' he was mine...


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 5, 2001)

mmmmmm hot mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

So are you gonna vote?


----------



## imported_scifimoth (Mar 5, 2001)

*Er sorry I would have to say no I don't LOL*

I like my men a bit less babyfaced LOL


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

*Noooo! no!*

How can anyone say he's not? oh well I suppose peoples are allowed to have their own opinion.


----------



## jsc (Mar 5, 2001)

Michael J. Fox is a wonderful comedian.  I loved him in "Family Ties" and "Spin City" and was saddened that he had Parkinson's which is a very devastating disease.

He was very brave to go as public about it as he did. This disease is a nasty one that generates muscle spasms and shaking and then one simply stops moving because of the brain activity.  I wish the best or him and his family and I think his decision to spend time with his young children was the right one to do. We will miss his sharp wit and fine comedic performances!

I am glad he has such a fine amount of work..Yes, everyone in the family has seen and loved the three back to the future movies.... I just haven't.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

Me missing him already->


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

At least we will always have reruns and His movies.


----------



## jsc (Mar 6, 2001)

Ayeah!  He has some really fun movies out there!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 6, 2001)

Since you haven't seen BTTF movies wich ones have you seen?


----------



## jsc (Mar 6, 2001)

Teen Wolf was the only name I remember. But it was Hilarious! (Teenwolf 2 Needed his presence badly), the one where he was a plastic surgeon going to Hollywood and got into this smalltown and was ticketed and stayed on as the doctor... that was really good!  There are a lot but the names go! The plots and his fine acting stay! I should get over to IMOb and find the names!


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 7, 2001)

Teen Wolf Was a spectacular movie! I loved it and still watch it from time to time.


----------



## DCBastien (Mar 7, 2001)

ok so i thought i had....


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 7, 2001)

You thought you had what?


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 14, 2001)

he's quite cool...
how'd you get those smilies to work?


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

he's pretty ok, but u dont have a cat. for that so i voted 'hot' 


Sin


----------



## Asmiley (Nov 14, 2001)

very

what smilies?


----------



## Chilly (Dec 15, 2001)

*lol*

that was a good movie werent it?

it is sad that hes suffering. i saw this clip of him.apparantly hes set up a charity or something to find out more about parkisnosns?no?


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 11, 2002)

> good to see a nice on-topic discussion



thanks Markpud.


----------



## Chilly (Feb 14, 2002)

*lol*

yep we are on the topic!


----------



## Asmiley (Feb 25, 2002)

Always!


I wish M J Fox would do more movies he's sooo good.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

He's sizzlin' hot 

I love 'im, just the right height for me too!


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsc _
> *the one where he was a plastic surgeon going to Hollywood and got into this smalltown and was ticketed and stayed on as the doctor... that was really good!*


Thats a cool film, and now its buggin me that i cant remember the name of it! I love MJF and its so sad about him having Parkinsons  he was an interview on tv not so long ago and he was kinda shakin and it was so sad to watch i got quite teary 

xxx


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 26, 2002)

:rolly2:


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 26, 2002)

unfortunatley IMG got turned off. but I still think MJ Fox Is Hot!
*droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool*


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 26, 2002)

:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: 

*wonders off to find the smiley thread*


----------



## Asmiley (Aug 26, 2002)

hey!  Nevermind...


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 26, 2002)

lol  what!?


----------



## Lirineth (Feb 13, 2010)

*Michael J Fox*

I am trying to find the name of a film starting Michael J Fox, the said film starts with M ending in jail after another misdeminor, the problem is that he has had one too many of this misdeminors and eventually he landed in front of a not too understanding judge and therefore in jail.

Sadly, this is a full blown jail with all the dramas that are found there, nonetheless the character manages to find himself a friend in an old timer who is quite respected and feared, which of course helps him to avoid ending in the wrong end of certain situations.

As time goes by the old timer organises a escape and the character helps him and thus ensures his place in the scheme. Unfortunately for the old timer, the your character escapes but he does not. 

So as I said at the begining, my question is : what is the title of this film?

Any ideas?


----------



## CyBeR (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Michael J Fox*

Michael J. Fox (I)

Not the film but rather the list of what he's played in. Hope it helps.


----------

